# BMW M4 xDrive



## ezcarbonfiber (9 mo ago)

Anyone got the xDrive? 
I heard the xdrive version can change the power percentage to the front and rear. So the xdrive can be driven just like rear wheel drive. Is that true? Or it has certain limitation and the performance isn't as free as just rear wheel drive?


----------

